# Peppertree by the Sea, N. Myrtle Beach, SC, 2BR, 7/31/16 - 8/7/16, $700



## somerville (Jul 10, 2016)

Unit 604 is my top floor, 2 bedroom unit at Peppertree by the Sea, N. Myrtle Beach, and overlooks the beach. This rental is for Week 31 and is a Sunday to Sunday rental. Sleeps 6. $700 for the week. Contact me via e-mail or PM.


----------



## lisajeannec (Jul 11, 2016)

Sent a PM about this unit


----------



## somerville (Jul 11, 2016)

lisajeannec said:


> Sent a PM about this unit



Replied to your PM.


----------



## somerville (Jul 12, 2016)

Still available.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 12, 2016)

Used to own a Week here.  Walk right out onto a great beach.

George


----------



## lisajeannec (Jul 12, 2016)

The family did buy one in the Outer Banks instead. Looks like a great week, I will keep searching for someone who may be able to use it. Thanks!


----------



## penny1234567890 (Jul 13, 2016)

Is this a fixed week or can it be changed , I am looking for 8/28 for seven days


----------



## somerville (Jul 15, 2016)

penny1234567890 said:


> Is this a fixed week or can it be changed , I am looking for 8/28 for seven days



This is a fixed week.  All weeks at this resort start on Sunday.


----------



## somerville (Jul 17, 2016)

No longer available.


----------

